# Raft Motor Mount Methods



## nicho

How can a motor be mounted to a 15 footer? We are running Loma to Hite in early October and am curious how I can mount a motor to the back of a 15 foot raft. I want to take the motor to make sure we are at Westwater and Cataract on the permit launch days and for the end of Cat. Any advice is appreciated. Don't have enough time or gear space to row an extra 3 days between WW and The Confluence and after Cat.


----------



## Ikedub

Don't know if it will fit your frame but NRS sells one here...
NRS Raft Motor Mount

My motor rubs the stern rails on it a little but it does allow me to put a motor on.


----------



## sea hag

look in my user photo gallery. It's my motor mount on the cheap solution. three straps. One on the back thru the end d-ring, and one strap along each side to hold the thing up.


----------



## tomrefried

this is what I have









It works ok the way it ish a 10hp Honda, but I'd like to connect it to the frame to make everything a little more rigid.


----------



## goldsmje

*Just what I have been thinking about*

I am considering purchasing a raft for our family camping adventures. We've been on guided whitewarer raft trips from Ohiopyle on the Yock and we are hooked on the sport now. We take family camping trips alot and I want to buy a raft that we can use on whitewater runs as well as mount a motor onto so we can use it to explore flat rivers and lakes and do some fishing from. A couple questions: I was thinking I want a self bailing for the whitewater fun, and I was wondering how well does the self bailing raft do with a motor on it. We would be using the raft just as much on if not more on flat rivers and just as mucj if not more using the motor to travel some distances, we live on the chesapeake bay and have lots of places we could motor around. So I wanted to find something that best fits this bill: Inflatable for easy storing to take camping with us. Suitable for whitewater rafting III and IV, maybe a V. Big enough for my family of 4 and gear, I am thinking a 14'. Be able to have a motor to move us up and down river and all around. Reguard to the motor, I was thinking a 6 to 9 hp, any suggestions as far as that goes. I'd like to do this without costing a fortune also. Heck, I better make this its own post ha? I will do that and check back on both to see if anyone has any suggestions. Thanks yall.


----------



## BoscoBoater

Your really looking for two different types of boats. If your on the Chesapeake Bay, I'd take a look around the boat yards for a cheap used inflatable dingy to use on the flat water. Those things are very durable and already have a good transom that can take a good sized motor. Just an idea......


----------



## wyboat

A 14' raft won't carry 4 people and gear. You will need a 16' boat. Your going to spend some money to get a good boat that you can use on whitewater. It doesn't sound like you have the experience to go into the wilderness on a boat that you may have to repair in the field on a regular basis. You might look into a large cat raft as they can be broken into smaller parts for transportation and storage. If you go with a raft over a cat, you will want a self bailer. A raft or a cat with a motor is going to be a fairly slow boat and you will want a motor under 10 hp. My father in law has an inflatable skiff that he uses with his 56' powerboat. The skiff is about 14' long and rocks a 50 hp motor. It is very fast and probably cost him about 20k. Two very different types of inflatables.


----------



## oarboatman

*Do it well and don't get burned*

I know a guy and lost a nice 9.9 4 stroke by using a half-ass transom.... Maybe he'll share the story. Here are some pic's of my latest creation. If you zoom in you can see that it is made of two pieces so I can detach the plate and stow it for tight rapids where there is a high probability of a bump... It's on a 20' boat.


----------



## dograft83

I had dre make me a kick as mount for my frame. I will get some pics soon


----------



## goldsmje

Hey Oarboatman, that looks pretty darn awsome. Nice job. I couldn't quite tell for sure tho, but how to you have the motor frame section secured to the other frame?? is it just wrapped together with straps?


----------



## richp

Hi,

Go out to Westwater and buy the one Alvin has for sale out there. It's set up to go on a 14' or 15' boat with 1.25" schedule 40 aluminum tube, which is the standard NRS size.

Rich Phillips


----------

